# Buena Vista "Silver Bullet" - New Version of the Boat Chute - Any Info?



## Soot Buster (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey Gang, Does anyone have any info on the "Newest Version" of the Silver Bullet (Boat Chute) south of BV as the water comes up?

After being closed most of last year due to the hole at the third drop, I'm just wondering if it is better this year as the water comes up. 

As much as I appreciate Joe & the gang at WA for the access at JV, I'd rather be able to put in in BV instead. 

Thanx for the info.

Mark-


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Why post the same thread twice instead of bumping the last one?...

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...version-of-the-boat-chute-any-info-57756.html

Talked to some folks from C Springs yesterday that dump trucked in it. Sounds like its still a large, raft flipping feature...


----------



## Soot Buster (Mar 26, 2015)

Imyers: Thanx for the fresh info on the 'Dump Truck' in the boat chute that happened yesterday. VERY good to know as I was planning on running it this afternoon!

(Sorry for posting the same thread again. I had it in an inappropriate spot and since there was no new info I thought I'd just start it over in the "Safety" area, as it is apparently a possible safety concern)


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

At 2000 it has a high tongue down the middle. Fall off the tongue to the sides and you will experience tube suck and a major hit from the tall V walls. The feature will likely change daily as the water rises and floods the center island. Always scout or portage.


----------

